# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  من اعتماد به نفس شرکت کردن در کنکور را ندارم ...

## sama

هر چقدر که به کنکور نزدیکتر میشیم این مسئله بیشتر داره روم تاثیر میذاره و باعث شده ساعت مطالعم به شدت افت کنه ...
مثلا من پارسال ریاضی رو 50 زدم و ادبیات رو 65 و زبان رو 80 ... بقیه درسهام واقعا خوب نبود ... خیلی بد بود ... رتبه ام نزدیک 10000 ... واسه همین موندم پشت کنکور ...
امسال از اول سال خوب خوندم ... فکر میکنم منطقی باشه که انتظار داشته باشم این درسهایی که پارسال خوب زدم رو امسال 10-20 درصد بیشتر بزنم ...
اما همش با خودم فکر میکنم نمیتونم ... همش به این فکر میکنم که پارسال بیشتر از وقت خود این درسها سر کنکور زمان گذاشتم واسشون که تونستم اینجوری بزنم ... و امسال که باید همه درسها رو خوب بزنم نمیتونم ... حالا اصلن یادم نمیاد که پارسال وقت اضافه تری صرف این درسها کردم یا نه! واقعا یادم نمیاد ... شاید هم تو وقت خودشون زدم ...
ی مسئله دیگه ای که هست ... من باید حتما پزشکی تهران قبول شم ... حالا یا دانشگاه تهران یا شهید بهشتی ... اگه نشم زندگیم خیلی تغییر میکنه و شرایطم خیلی سخت میشه ... این مسئله دومی هست که بهم خیلی استرس وارد میکنه ...
و مسئله سوم این که از زیست به شدت میترسم ... پارسال هیچی نخوندم ... 10 درصد زدم زیستمو ... واقعا هیچی نخونده بودم ... چون رشتم ریاضی بود ... همش با خودم میگم حتی اونایی که رتبه شون 3-4 هزار میشه اکثرا زیست رو 60 میزنن ... پس درس سختی نیست ... اما بازم خودم قانع نمیشم ... 
یا همش با خودم میگم مگه اون ریاضی که 50 زدم که واسه اکثر تجربی ها سخت ترین درسه چقدر واسش وقت گذاشتم ؟! .... حتی اگه الان زیستم صفر باشه ( که نیست ) هم تا کنکور میتونم به 60 برسونم ... ولی قانع نمیشم ...
از دینی هم میترسم ... چون اینم پارسال کم زدم ...
بعدم من اینجوری که حساب کردم درسامو هفته اول اردیبهشت تموم میکنم ... بدون اینکه دوره کرده باشم ... همش میترسم یادم بره و سر کنکور نتونم بزنم ... از طرفی هم تو برنامه الانم وقتی واسه دوره کردن ندارم ...

منتظر نظراتتون هستم...

----------


## mohamadj07

مورد اول اینکه خب حتما نباید تو اون درسا 20 درصد پیشرفت باشه ک، ببین نگفتم اصلن نباشه، گفتم حتما نباید باشه! چون اگه حتمی بخوایم بگیم باید حتما زبان 100 بزنی چون پارسال 80 زدی امسال 20 درصد بیشتر! 
ولی اگه اونا رو همینقدر بتونی نگه داری و باقی رو بیاری بالاتر خیلی خوبه
دوم
اینکه میگی تهران، فک کنم اگه بومی منطقه نیستی باید رتبه ات حدود 200 باشه برا پزشکی تهران! 
اگه بومی باشی حدودا رتبه ی 400 دیگه نهایتش میشه تقریبا
چون همشهریم منطقه 3 رتبه 400 دختر، پزشکی بهشتی آورد
سوم
اینکه زیست 60 بزنی کار سختی نیس کار راحتی هم نیس! نیاز به درک عمیق، تسلط، و یه دید از تمام مباحث کتاب ها لازمه چون ترکیبی میدن
تست از گوارش میدن ترکیبی با اغازیان هست، ترکیبی با فتوسنتز هست  :Yahoo (21): 
ولی در کل نباید بترسی... 
تا هفته اول اردیبهشت خوندی باقیش مروره دیگه  :Yahoo (1): 
حالا بازم خواستی دقیق تر بپرس...

----------


## SNIPER

من معدلم حدود 9 هست. ( 19 نه ها. 9 ! ) ولی شهریور سال بعد قراره کارنامه قبولیم در داروسازی رو همینجا قرار بدم. 
اگه مشکل اعتماد به نفس داری برو عکس رستگار رحمانی رو پرینت کن بزار روی میزت جلوت.

----------


## K0nkurii1111

بنظر من باید به خدا توکل کرد این حرفهای منفی شیطونه که در گوشت میخونه تا تورو دلسرد کنه بهشون توجه نکن خدا همه ی تلاشاتو دیده طبق عدالتش نمیذاره بی نتیجه بمونن خودش هوامونو داره :Yahoo (1):

----------


## sama

ممنون از همه کسانی که تا الان جواب دادن ... منتظر نظرات بقیه هم هستم ...

----------


## sama

خودم میدونم توکلم کمه ... یعنی خیلی کمه ...
جالبه که حتی خودم فکر میکنم اگه تا کنکور روزی 12 ساعت بخونم از الان به بعد به احتمال 60 درصد تهران قبول میشم ... اگه تهران قبول نشم هم مطمئنم 90 درصد رتبه ام دیگه حداکثر 1500 میشه که پزشکی شهرستان قبول میشم ... ولی خب به دلیل همون میزان کمی که احتمال داره قبول نشم نمیخونم ... از طرفی هم روزی 12 ساعت تا حالا نخوندم ... و حس میکنم نمیتونم اینقدر درس بخونم در طول روز ... فکر میکنم مغزم نمیکشه 12 ساعت درس بخونه ...

----------


## sako

بچه ها من سه روزه هیچ نمیخونم...اصلا حال گریه دارم...نمیدونم چیکار کنم..ناامیدم..هرکی راهی چیزیبلده بگه لطفا...دیگه نمیدونم چمه...روز به روز استرسم بیشتر میشه..میگم نکنه دوباره رتبه پارسالو بیارم که دیگه کارم تمومه

----------


## K0nkurii1111

خب بخاطر همون شصت و نود درصدی که احتمال میدی بخون تا بیشترشن،من بخودم میگم فقط چن ماه تموم روزو شبو درس بخون کارایی کن که نکردی و بعدش تا آخر عمر راحت باش مطمعن باش مغزت خیلی بیشتر از اونا میکشه

----------


## K0nkurii1111

> بچه ها من سه روزه هیچ نمیخونم...اصلا حال گریه دارم...نمیدونم چیکار کنم..ناامیدم..هرکی راهی چیزیبلده بگه لطفا...دیگه نمیدونم چمه...روز به روز استرسم بیشتر میشه..میگم نکنه دوباره رتبه پارسالو بیارم که دیگه کارم تمومه


مگه مث پارسال درس خوندی که رتبه ی پارسالو بیاری ب این فکرا اهمیت نده بابا... اگه رتبه ی دلخواهتو یا بهتر از اون بیاری چی؟؟؟روزاتو هدر نده

----------


## Lara27

بچه ها اگه همه درسا رو 50 بزنه یکی رتبش توی منطقه 2 چند میشه؟؟؟؟؟ معدلش هم 16 .80
این سوال دوستمه ممنون میشم جواب بدید

----------


## Lara27

> بچه ها اگه همه درسا رو 50 بزنه یکی رتبش توی منطقه 2 چند میشه؟؟؟؟؟ معدلش هم 16 .80
> این سوال دوستمه ممنون میشم جواب بدید


رشتش هم تجربیه

----------


## Dayi javad

خدایا تقدیرم را آنچنان رقم بزن که دیگران مرا به خاطر سرنوشتم بهم نزنن !!! 

بشین بخون ایشالا قبولی ی رشته خوب  :11:

----------


## sama

> رشتش هم تجربیه


زیر 2000 میشه فک کنم ...

----------


## Dr_Honey

اینکه تو این برهه زمانی دچار استرس و کمبود اعتماد به نفس شدی کاملا عادیه ، چون اکثریت همین مشکلو دارن .
تلاش کن خواهر من ، بخون و بخون . از زیست نترس واسه خودت غولش نکن ، اگه بفهمیش خیلی شیرینه .دین و زندگی اگه ضعیفی آیاتو بخون از کتاب لقمه مهروماه استفاده کن ، من که راضیم ازش .
بچه ها کم نیارید ، تازه رسیدیم به سخت ترین جاش ، خیلیا کشیدن کنار ، خیلیا کم میارن ، زحمت چند ماهتونو از دست ندین ، تو این چند ماهی که فرصت باقیه از دل و جون مایه بزارید .

----------


## Mr. ARAD

> هر چقدر که به کنکور نزدیکتر میشیم این مسئله بیشتر داره روم تاثیر میذاره و باعث شده ساعت مطالعم به شدت افت کنه ...
> مثلا من پارسال ریاضی رو 60 زدم و ادبیات رو 65 و زبان رو 80 ... بقیه درسهام واقعا خوب نبود ... خیلی بد بود ... رتبه ام نزدیک 10000 ... واسه همین موندم پشت کنکور ...
> امسال از اول سال خوب خوندم ... فکر میکنم منطقی باشه که انتظار داشته باشم این درسهایی که پارسال خوب زدم رو امسال 10-20 درصد بیشتر بزنم ...
> اما همش با خودم فکر میکنم نمیتونم ... همش به این فکر میکنم که پارسال بیشتر از وقت خود این درسها سر کنکور زمان گذاشتم واسشون که تونستم اینجوری بزنم ... و امسال که باید همه درسها رو خوب بزنم نمیتونم ... حالا اصلن یادم نمیاد که پارسال وقت اضافه تری صرف این درسها کردم یا نه! واقعا یادم نمیاد ... شاید هم تو وقت خودشون زدم ...
> ی مسئله دیگه ای که هست ... من باید حتما پزشکی تهران قبول شم ... حالا یا دانشگاه تهران یا شهید بهشتی ... اگه نشم زندگیم خیلی تغییر میکنه و شرایطم خیلی سخت میشه ... این مسئله دومی هست که بهم خیلی استرس وارد میکنه ...
> و مسئله سوم این که از زیست به شدت میترسم ... پارسال هیچی نخوندم ... 10 درصد زدم زیستمو ... واقعا هیچی نخونده بودم ... چون رشتم ریاضی بود ... همش با خودم میگم حتی اونایی که رتبه شون 3-4 هزار میشه اکثرا زیست رو 60 میزنن ... پس درس سختی نیست ... اما بازم خودم قانع نمیشم ... 
> یا همش با خودم میگم مگه اون ریاضی که 60 زدم که واسه اکثر تجربی ها سخت ترین درسه چقدر واسش وقت گذاشتم ؟! .... حتی اگه الان زیستم صفر باشه ( که نیست ) هم تا کنکور میتونم به 60 برسونم ... ولی قانع نمیشم ...
> از دینی هم میترسم ... چون اینم پارسال کم زدم ...
> بعدم من اینجوری که حساب کردم درسامو هفته اول اردیبهشت تموم میکنم ... بدون اینکه دوره کرده باشم ... همش میترسم یادم بره و سر کنکور نتونم بزنم ... از طرفی هم تو برنامه الانم وقتی واسه دوره کردن ندارم ...
> ...




++ اینو از دید یه مسیر و تجربه بهش نگاه کن !! ماهی تو دریا میتونه شنا کنه و پرنده تو هوا پرواز !!
++ این خودش یه تجربه ی بزرگ هستش که یاد بگیر با واقعیت های زندگی کنار بیار

++ یه بار یاد میگیری، پذیرش واقعیت ها، عین همینه که داره اتفاق میفته رو بپذیری و باهاش کنار بیای
++ یه بار یاد میگیری، به هر میزان یه چیزی واسمون مهم میشه استرس داشتن و نداشتنش هم زیاد میشه
++ یه بار یاد میگیری، که گاهی میشه بیشتر تلاش کرد
++ یه بار یاد میگیری، که گاهی تنهایی و هیج کی درکت نمیکنه و باید خودت خودتو بالا بکشی (با همه ی سختیاش)
++ یه بار یاد میگیری، ظرفیت های بیشتری از اونی که فکرشو میکردی در خودت یافت میشی
++ یه بار یاد میگیری، که چه جوری میشه از ظرفیت های بیشتری که در خودت یافت میشه بهتر استفاده کرد
++ یه بار یاد میگیری، که نباید تنها باشی و باید به یه نفر اعتماد کنی تا اون بهت راهو نشون بدی
++ یه بار یاد میگیری، که باید به خدا اعتماد کنی و خیر و صلاحتو در دست اون ببینی (یعنی هرچی اون بخاد رو خیر بدونی، هرچند شاید در ظاهر شر به نظر بیاد)
++ یه بار یاد میگیری، که بعضی اشتباهات به خاطر سبک فکر اشتباه خودت بوده (که مثلن فکر میکردی اگه امروز خسته و بی انگیزه ای دیگه نمیشه درس خوند، در حالی که خیلیا تونستن و من هم میتونم)
++ یه بار یاد میگیری، فازهای منفی دنیای اطرافت میتونه بیشتر از جنبه های مثبتش باشه و شاید سرخورده بشی
++ یه بار یاد میگیری، که چه جوری با یه علامت منفی (-) فازهای منفی رو واسه خودت تبدیل به مثبت کنی و ازشون استفاده کنی
++ یه بار یاد میگیری، توانایی ذهنیت خیلی بیش تر از اینه بوده که تا به حال ازش دیدی (منابع مختلفی از توانایی ذهنی هستش که افراد بنا به شرایط مختلف متوجش میشن)
++ یه بار یاد میگیری، که چشم ها باید شست، میشه یه جور دیگه به مساله نگاه کرد (مثلن به جای اینکه بگم نمیشه، فقط به شدن فکر کنم، این هم آدم در کل دنیا به دنبال شدن هستن، چرا من دنبالش نباشم : تا زمانی که تو جاده نباشی که متوجه ی بود و نبود قشنگیاش نمیشی، پس اول باید جرات بود در مسیری داشته باشی و انتظاری اینو نداشته باش که تا زمانی که به مسیرهای جلوتر نرسیدی چیزی رو از الان ببینی و دربارش قضاوت کنی)
++ یه بار یاد میگیری، که من تنها نیستم !! (شاید اون چیزی که به نظرت سخت میاد از نظر یکی دیگه راحت و ساده باشه : این همون حالتیه که من به تمامی دوستام و کسایی که کنارم هستن، کوچیک و بزرگ میگم، که هیچ زمان فکر نکن مساله از نظر تو سخته، هر مساله ای هستش مطرحش کن، هر مساله ای : و حتی اونایی که خیلی واسم عزیز و محترمن بهشون میگم یاد بگیر که تمام دردت ماله من باشه (تو چه میدونی شاید یه راه حلی واسش داشتم)
++ یه یار یاد میگیری، که زندگی همینه :: زندگی بیشتر از آنکه حرکت در یه مسیر صاف مستقیم باشه، شبیه حرکت بر یه مسیر موج سینوسی هستش که دارای نوسانات مختلف هستش و این ماییم که یاد میگیرم که هم فرکانس و طول موج و هم دامنه نوسان رو در یه سطح متعادل حفظ کنیم و از زندگی لذت ببریم)

----------


## rezadeth

کنکور قابل پیش بینی نیست. ممکنه درسی رو که پارسال 80 زدی امسال 60 بزنی و یکی رو که 20 زدی امسال 60!! به خیلی مسائل بستگی داره. مثلا آمادگیت تو اون درس روز کنکور، سطح سوال اون درس، این که درس چندم بزنیش و...
اما در مورد اینکه حتما باید پزشکی تهران قبول بشی...ببین هدف داشتن خیلی خوبه، به شرطی که خود هدف دست و پای آدم رو نبنده. الان این موضوع باعث شده شما استرس بگیری پس فایدش چیه؟! به جاش بگو من سعی می کنم بهترین رتبه ای که می تونم بیارم. یه چیزی رو من از کسایی که اطرافم هستن و پزشکی می خونن شنیدم و بهت می گم، حالا درست و غلطش با خودشون  :Yahoo (1): 
میگن تو دانشگاه تهران شما وقتی به عنوان استیجر میری بیمارستان، بالاتر از تو اینترن هست، رزیدنت هست، فلو (دانشجوی فوق تخصص) هست و کلی فوق تخصص که اصلا تو رو به حساب نمیارن!! و فکر نکن چون طرف فوق تخصصه میاد چیزی بیشتر بهت یاد میده. تو پزشکی همه چیز به خودت بستگی داره اگه توی دانشگاه متوسط باشی ولی بخوای یاد بگیری شرایطش شاید مهیا تر باشه.
البته اگر دلیل دیگه ای داری که میگی دانشگاه تهران یا شهید بهشتی نمی دونم ولی اینا رو گفتم که فکر نکنی اگه این دو تا نشد دنیا به آخر می رسه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## shadab shariati

خوبه شما رتبتونم 10000بوده ک...برای سال اول خیلی خوبه...تا الانم ک خوندین.....دیگه چرا اعتماد ب نفس نداری؟!
من ک هنوز شرو نکردم چی بگم؟؟؟  :Y (461):

----------

